# ***EuroSquad*** Jason's THE FROOOZZENN E92 M3 1of30 by STEAN



## STEAN (Mar 1, 2012)

Sup guys,

Pretty rare m3 and were lucky to have one in our crew! Cant wait to see it modified before BIMMERFEST and MFEST! Enjoy the pics and show some love at our FB :rofl::

https://www.facebook.com/pages/Euro-Squad/168641106578715


----------

